# [Sammelthread] AOC G2460PF 144Hz FreeSync Monitor



## Schasa (24. November 2015)

[Sammelthread]

*AOC G2460PF
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das soll eine Art Selbsthilfegruppe für G2460PF - Besitzer und Interessierte werden. 

Im ersten Post sollen Informationen, Reviews/Tests, sowie Anleitungen und Tipps gesammelt werden.

Da  der Monitor erst seit kurzem lieferbar ist, sind es im Moment nur  wenige Infos. Ich versuche Diese aber so schnell wie möglich zu  aktualisieren.
*Fühlt euch frei alles zu posten was hilfreich erscheint!*

*Informationen:*
Hersteller: AOC
Link: G2460PF AOC-Monitor - AOC
Paneltyp: TN
Glänzendes Panel: nein
Bildschirmdiagonale: 24,0 Zoll (inch)
Pixelfehlerklasse: 2
Pixelabstand: 0,276 mm
Bildaufbauzeit (g-2-g): 1 ms
Auflösung (empfohlen): 1920 x 1080
Helligkeit: 350 cd/qm
Kontrast: 1000:1
Dynamischer Kontrast: 80000000:1
Blickwinkel 10:1 (v): 160°
Blickwinkel 10:1 (h): 170°
Anzahl der Farben: 16,70 Mio.
Abmessung (B x H x T): 565 x 394-524 x 245 mm
Gehäusefarbe: schwarz/rot
Signaleingang: D-Sub, DisplayPort, DVI-D, HDMI
Eingänge (Anzahl): 4
HDCP: ja
Fuß (drehbar): ja
Fuß (höhenverstellbar): ja
Display neigbar: ja
Pivotfunktion: ja
Lautsprecher: ja
USB-Hub: ja
Gewicht: 6,54 kg
Farbmanagement: RGB, Farbtemperatur
Interpolation wählbar: ja
VESA-Montage: ja
TCO-Norm: TCO 6.0
Netzteil: intern
Stromverbrauch: 23 Watt
Besondere Ausstattung: 144Hz, Overdrive, LED-Backlight, FreeSync (AMD)
Kabel mitgeliefert: DisplayPort-Kabel, DVI-Kabel, USB-Kabel, Audiokabel
Garantie: 3 Jahre
Quelle: Testmagazin für Monitore, TV, Beamer & Projektoren

*
Reviews/Tests:*
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-g2460pf/
-
-

*Anleitungen/Tipps:*
-
-

*weitere Links:*
- Thread zum G2460PF in Englisch: AOC G2460PF - Overclockers UK Forums
   Dort postet auch ein Mitarbeiter von AOC, vielleicht finden sich hier weitere nützliche Informationen!
- SleipDE -  Erfahrungsbericht
-

*Preis:*
AOC G2460PF, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aktuell ab ~280€.

*Alternativen:*
-
-

_
*Helft mit diesen Sammelthread so hilfreich wie möglich zu gestalten! *_


----------



## Schasa (24. November 2015)

- - -


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Dezember 2015)

Bleibe hier dran ..
Jemand schon ein deutsches Review entdeckt?


----------



## sleipDE (15. Dezember 2015)

Ach misst, hab den Thread gerade erst gefunden, dann hätte ich meinen Beitrag nämlich hier verfasst 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/419231-aoc-g2460pf-mein-erster-erfahrungsbericht.html


----------



## ceramicx (16. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand schon den Beta Treiber drauf? Check iwie net ganz wie das geht


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Dezember 2015)

Konnte jemand bereits den neuen Treiber testen?


----------



## Ruedik (29. Dezember 2015)

hallo leute will mir den 1.AOC G2460PF holen und wollte euch fragen ob jemand erfahrungen mit den 24 zoll freesync 144hz alternativen:
2.Acer XF240H
3.Nixeus Vue 24
gemacht hat und es evtl irgendwelche besonderen vor und nachteile gibt zwischen den monitoren?


----------



## arrowIV (31. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch ein weiterer Test auf Deutsch: AOC G2460PF: 24-ZÃ¶ller mit FreeSync - Test von Gameswelt
Ich habe mir den Monitor auch bestellt und werde in den nächsten Tagen meine Meinung sagen können.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2016)

ich denke ich werde es wagen xD
Zur Not kann man ja das gute Stück zurück schicken 

Leider finde ich keine Infos ob die Freesync Range nun tatsächlich ab 35Hz funktioniert ..


----------



## werder96 (2. Januar 2016)

Laut aoc Homepage zwischen h30-83 v: 50-76hz


----------



## Ruedik (2. Januar 2016)

hab mir mal den beta treiber gezogen und dort steht,dass freesync 35-146 hz beim aoc g2460pf greifen soll.overdrive sollte mit den updates nun auch bei 144hz richtig funktionieren.der monitor ist bestellt kommt wahrscheinlich nächste woche werde euch dann mal bescheid geben wie es aussieht.


----------



## sleipDE (4. Januar 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> ich denke ich werde es wagen xD



Aha, jetzt also doch 



Ruedik schrieb:


> hab mir mal den beta treiber gezogen und dort steht,dass freesync 35-146 hz beim aoc g2460pf greifen soll.overdrive sollte mit den updates nun auch bei 144hz richtig funktionieren.der monitor ist bestellt kommt wahrscheinlich nächste woche werde euch dann mal bescheid geben wie es aussieht.



Ja, das steht da, aber du bekommst den Treiber nicht installiert, hatte ihn schon hier aber dann doch wieder Retour geschickt. Ihr müsst mal bei AOC anfragen wie das funktionieren soll.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2016)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt also doch
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das steht da, aber du bekommst den Treiber nicht installiert, hatte ihn schon hier aber dann doch wieder Retour geschickt. Ihr müsst mal bei AOC anfragen wie das funktionieren soll.



Bin unsicher ob es nicht doch ein WQHD Monitor werden soll


----------



## ceramicx (5. Januar 2016)

Hab wohl imme rnoch net den neuen Treiber drauf kp wie das gehen soll kann da mal jemand was rausfinden? 
Ich schau morgen selber nochmal da ist Zeit. 
Aber trotzdem GTA5 mit Freesync ist einfach ein Traum, ich finde das merkt man schon gewaltig. 
Bin rundum zufrieden außer manchmal wenn man ein Spiel auf die richtige Auflösung / Hertz Zahl stellt zeigt der Monitor so ein komisches Bild oder zeigt das Bild total zerlegt an.
Nach paar Mal Alt Tab / Monitor an aus schalten gehts dann aber kp woran das liegt. Habt ihr das auch?


----------



## DARPA (5. Januar 2016)

Hast du Win 8 oder 10? Dann muss zuerst die Überprüfung der Treibersignatur deaktiviert werden, da der benötigte Treiber kein WHQL Zertifikat hat.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2016)

Das könnte vlt. helfen:
Support & Service - AOC


----------



## ceramicx (7. Januar 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hast du Win 8 oder 10? Dann muss zuerst die Überprüfung der Treibersignatur deaktiviert werden, da der benötigte Treiber kein WHQL Zertifikat hat.



Ja das hab ich schon gemacht aber checks trotzdem net was die einzelne INF da bringen soll


----------



## DARPA (7. Januar 2016)

Na die inf ist die eigentliche Treiberdatei, die man während der manuellen Treiberaktualiserung im Gerätemanager auswählen muss.
Oder meinst du, der Betatreiber zeigt keine Änderung?

Kannst auch den Reviewtreiber von pcmonitors nehmen, der scheint in jedem Fall zu gehen.


----------



## Ruedik (7. Januar 2016)

so hab den monitor jetzt auch vor mir seit ein paar stunden und kann was zu ihm sagen.die anfangskalibirerung ist mist 
ich hatte probleme mit einem milchigen bild,einem zu gelben weiß,stufen beim schwarz,und freesync.
ich gib euch mal die einstellungen mit denen ich im moment ganz zufrieden bin:
erstmal den offizielen treiber von der website installiert,
ladet euch das icc profile von https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-g2460pf/ runter und "installiert" es,
nun die einstellungen beim monitor selbst:
Farbtemperatur:Anwender Rot50,Grün 50,Blau44,
DcB Aus,
Kontrast 50,
Helligkeit 0
,Eco standard,
Gamma3,
overdrive stark(im moment).
Da ich ein stufiges Schwarz hatte,was besonders bei wallpapern,wie zb den windows 10 wallpaper mit dem zelt auffiel, musste ich noch in den Radeon einstellungen unter Anzeige;zusätzliche einstellungen,Anzeigefarbe die Helligkeit auf min. -13 stellen.somit wurde der schwarzwert und der kontrast erheblich besser.das milchige ging nun auch weg.nun könnt ihr die helligkeit aufm monitor selbst erhöhen so wie es euch gefällt.
ich würde persönlich im crimson treiber noch die sättigung etwas erhöhen +10-30 je nach persönlichem geschmack.
so freesync funzt bei mir unter bf4 und cs go nur wenn vsync(dreifach) aktiviert ist und auch nur wenn man alt+tab zum deskop geht und wieder alt+tab zum game zurück. anfangs hatte ich probleme,sodass der monitor abstürzte und ich ihn neu anmachen musste.anscheinend lag es daran,dass im deskop betrieb 60hz Noch eingestellt waren und im game mit freesync 144 sodass es zu irgendwelchen komplikationen führte.nachm neustart alles prima.
also 144hz + freesync sind schon ziemlich gut,ist n klasse gefühl vorallem bei vollen 144hz,die farben sind soweit vollkommen in ordnung wenn man sie einstellt.
im moment konnte ich noch nicht die freesync range mit den beta treiber testen,da meine tastatur nicht erkannt wird wenn ich im screen bin wo ich die signatur ausstellen kann XD.werde dies jedoch noch morgen mal versuchen.
Im groben Ganzen bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit den monitor und werde ihn wahrscheinlich behalten.bis auf 48hz beschrängung laut crimson treiber ist es ein solider monitor,aber mal im ernst auch wenn es bei 35hz greifen sollte,würde ich trzdm einstellungen reduzieren um mind bei 50-60 fps zu spielen...

edit:hab mal im heaven benchmark bischen geschaut,bin auf 36fps beim drachen gekommen und ganz ehrlich von tearing konnte ich echt nichts erkennen,ich weiß nicht ob der monitor ab der range auf 144hz wieder hochfährt oder freesync da künstlich die fps verdoppelt oder so ähnlich,hab da mal irgendwo was gelesen.was halt nervig ist sind die 36 fps an sich,es fühlt sich einfach schlechter an in der bewegung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Januar 2016)

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht!
Wirst du das Teil behalten? 

Hast du eigentlich den neuen Treiber installiert?


----------



## Ruedik (7. Januar 2016)

ich glaub ich werde den monitor behalten, ist für den preis schon gut,vorallem macht das zocken von csgo richtig spaß so ein ruhiges bild ist wahnsinn,man kann sich gut konzentrieren.also ich hab mir erstens den offizielen aktuellsten treiber geholt und installiert,der beta treiber der mit im ordner ist bekomm ich wie im post oben geschrieben noch net zum laufen


----------



## ceramicx (8. Januar 2016)

Kann ich so bestätigen CSGO macht mit dem Bildschirm gleich noch viel mehr Spaß  
Aber bei 300 fps ist doch Freesync dann eh deaktviert oder? Du hast nicht zufällig eine Fury oder? Bei mir funktioniert der Crimson nämlich leider nicht mit CS:GO 
Was meinst mit Monitor abstürzen? So ein komisches Farbenbild wo so Teile davon leuchten? Oder das wo der komplette Bildinhalt total zerteilt ist?  
Das hatte ich auch, hatte aber in Windows gleich auf 144 Hz gestellt. In GTA5 hab ich auch 5x das Spiel neustarten müssen bis die Konfig mal auf 144 Hz gestellt war und der Monitor nicht verreckt ist. 
Aber einmal eingestellt funktionierts problemlos


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2016)

Habe diese Bewertung online gefunden:

_Ich hatte mir dieses Monitor zum testen bestellt und die 144hz haben mich wirklich vom Hocker gehauen. So wunderbar flüssig keine Schlieren! Nie wieder 60hz. Das Bild ist scharf aber eben auch "nur" Full HD auf 24 Zoll. Wer schonmal mehr gesehen hat möchte auch auf nicht mehr zurück zu Full HD. Ich ziehe 2 Sterne ab Aufgrund der schlechten Farbdarstellung. Das Panel wirkt sehr blass viel zu grell. Ich bin kein Profi was Bildqualität angeht, aber mein alter 130 Euro AOC Monitor sieht besser und satter aus. Ich musste bei dem G2460pf die Helligkeit auf 0 stellen und auch nach viel "Rumgespiele" mit den Einstellungen war ich nicht zufrieden. Das Bild wirkt einfach zu grell und farblos. Außerdem lag die Freesync Range nur bei 48-144hz und nicht bei den versprochenen 30-144hz. Der Angekündigte Treiber der das ändern sollte war nirgends zu finden.

Aufgrund der blassen Farbwiedergabe ging der Aoc zurück und bekommt auch keine Empfehlung von mir. Bei fast 300 Euro muss das Bild Top sein. _


Stimmt das wirklich dass die Farben so blass sind?


----------



## ceramicx (8. Januar 2016)

Du musst die Farben auf jeden Fall einstellen entweder mit so nem Kalibrierungsgerät (hab ich gemacht) oder du nimmst die Empfehlung vom Ruedik. 
Wenn man das macht sind die Farben saugeil, find ich zumindest.

Ich glaube mittlerweile es gibt ein Problem mit Freesync 144Hz Crimson und evtl DisplayPort bei den Dingern.
Habe endlich in den Weiten des Internets einen halbwegs passenden Thread dazu gefunden: https://community.amd.com/thread/193549 
Das könnte auch zu meinem Crash Problem von CS:GO passen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...mson-15-11-1-crash-bei-cs-go.html#post7915076 
Heute kam ja der 16.1 raus aber im Changelog steht nix von CS:GO oder so, hab das Problem aber auch schon an AMD direkt gemeldet.
ASUS wusste da nix dazu. 
Ich glaub mittlerweile das die komischen Probleme an Freesync/AOC liegen, man findet ja auch fast nix dazu somit kann es kein allgemeines Crimson/CS:GO Problem sein.


----------



## Ruedik (8. Januar 2016)

ceramicx schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen CSGO macht mit dem Bildschirm gleich noch viel mehr Spaß
> Aber bei 300 fps ist doch Freesync dann eh deaktviert oder? Du hast nicht zufällig eine Fury oder? Bei mir funktioniert der Crimson nämlich leider nicht mit CS:GO
> Was meinst mit Monitor abstürzen? So ein komisches Farbenbild wo so Teile davon leuchten? Oder das wo der komplette Bildinhalt total zerteilt ist?
> Das hatte ich auch, hatte aber in Windows gleich auf 144 Hz gestellt. In GTA5 hab ich auch 5x das Spiel neustarten müssen bis die Konfig mal auf 144 Hz gestellt war und der Monitor nicht verreckt ist.
> Aber einmal eingestellt funktionierts problemlos



Hi ceramicx, bei csgo musst du achten,dass bei dir vsync an ist,bei mir dreifach puffer, und das du mal alt+tab drückst,Vollbild kein fenstermodus.zur sicherheit sollte dir fraps oder msi afterburn je nachdem bei csgo anzeigen,dass es 144FPS hat.so kannst du sicher sein das freesync aktiviert ist.wenn es mehr als 144fps sind ist freesync nicht aktiviert,was man auch bemerkt.als ich auf den alten 60hz ohne freesync monitor von meinem bro gegangen bin,hats mich umgeklatscht wie schlecht das aussieht und das bild zerreißt haha xD
ja anscheinend gibt es treiber probleme,ich gehe mal hier von crimson aus,da das bild manchmal beim spielstart extrem zerreißt,so in 1000 stücke,als ob einem die grafikkarte abschmiert oder immer gleichmäßig wechselnde farben..ich muss dann die anwendung sei es bf4 oder csgo schließen und den monitor neu starten.ist wohl ein freesync problem,da es nur passiert wenn vollbildspiele gestartet werden.

was ich noch wegen den blassen farben schreiben kann,es hat so gut wie garnichts mit den helligkeitseinstellungen des monitors zu tun,ich hab auch anfangs hin und her gestellt mit kontrast farbe etc,bis ich dann den fehler in den radeon einstellungen gefunden hab.dort nochmals für alle unter Anzeige,zusätzliche Einstellungen ; Anzeigefarbe(Meine Digitalen Flachbildschirme) die Helligkeit auf -10 bis -20 stellen.erst dies hat das milchige entfernt und ich konnte die helligkeit in den einstellungen des monitors wieder hochdrehen. zusammen mit der sättigungserhöhung bei mir grad +15 habe ich für ein TN-Panel nun ein gutes schwarz,trotz angenehmer Helligkeit des monitors selbst und soweit auch satte farben.
was mir eben noch auffiehl ist,dass sich die radeon einstellungen bei einem neustart deaktivieren,sodass ich kurz wieder bis in die zusätzlichen einstellungen gehen muss bis sie wieder aktiv,bzw übernommen,sind....
wie immer bei AMD muss man selbst hand anlegen ;D


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2016)

Wünschen würde ich mir halbwegs gute Einstellungen out-of-the-box und eine Lösung wo man nicht selbst irgendwelche Monitortreiber suchen und installieren muss.
Das alles gepaart mit Crimson ist mehr Arbeit als Vergnügen


----------



## ceramicx (8. Januar 2016)

@Amer es lohnt sich aber der Bildschirm ist an sich saugeil 
@Ruedik
Was VSync echt da hab ich aber schon viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht in einigen Games wegen Inputlag und so ein Scheiß. Habe VSync aus aber Freesync hab ich im Treiber und im Moni an und funktioniert auch in GTA, Witcher, DayZ usw 
Zumindest konnte ich kein Tearing mehr festellen, AMDs Freesync Demo funktionier tbei mir auch. 
Wie gesagt in GO bin ich ja von den FPS her weit drüber da müsste das doch egal sein ob FS an oder aus bei so vielen FPS.
Würde ja gern den Frame Limiter vom Crimson nehmen um die FPS in GO auf 144 zu begrenzen und dann dauerhaft mit FS spielen aber bei mir crasht der ja in GO regelmäßig nach kurzer Zeit 
Wie der im AMD Forum geschrieben hat, AOC G2460pf >100FPS  Freesync an vllt liegt dazwischen irgendwo das scheiß Problem.
Werde am We falls ich Bock habe mal ein anderes DP Kabel und falls das auch nicht geht ein Dual Link DVI Kabel probieren.. 

Was bringt eigentlich die Overdrive Funktion im OSD?



> ja anscheinend gibt es treiber probleme,ich gehe mal hier von crimson  aus,da das bild manchmal beim spielstart extrem zerreißt,so in 1000  stücke,als ob einem die grafikkarte abschmiert oder immer gleichmäßig  wechselnde farb



Ja das Problem hatte ich auch schon öfters aber einmal richtig eingestellt kommt es wenn überhaupt nur noch sehr sehr selten. Keine Ahnung wieso


----------



## Ruedik (8. Januar 2016)

bei csgo funzt bei mir freesync nur wenn vsync an ist,liegt wohl an der source engine ... also mach vsync bei csgo an und glaub mir,dann wird freesync automatisch greifen,sodass du keinen input lag haben wirst.alt+tab und fraps zur sicherheit  und freesync merkt man schon also macht es mehr sinn wenn freesync an ist als wenn du zb mehr als 300fps hast. wenn freesnyc an ist werden dir in fraps auch 144fps angezeigt,bei csgo.


----------



## doyca (12. Januar 2016)

Juten Tag Freunde,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ebenfalls diesen Monitor zu zulegen.
Habe aktuell noch keine passende Grafikkarte (R9 270X) für Gaming Freesync, aber das kann ja noch kommen.
Weiterer Kandidat ist bei mir der Asus ASUS VG248QE.

Der Asus hat den Vorteil, dass er LightBoost fähig ist und somit Motion Blur stark veringert.
Wie sieht es mit Motion Blur bei AOC aus? Dort ist LightBoost nicht möglich. Ist Motion Blur generell nicht starkm bei AOC oder gibts andere Möglichkeiten den zu reduzieren?


----------



## ceramicx (13. Januar 2016)

Also ich seh da 0 Blur.
@Ruedik kann mich mit VSync net anfreunden mir kommts trotzdem vor als wär da ein kleiner Inputlag dann vorhanden. Hab nun den Crimson 16.1 erst mit FPS Limiter jetzt aber wieder ohne und finds mit 240+ FPS imme rnoch am Besten 
Ging sogar bisher ohne Crash mal weiter beobachten..


----------



## Ruedik (13. Januar 2016)

doyca ,es gibt ne overdrive funktion um das ghosting zu verringern, Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests , auf mittel erziehle ich die besten ergebnisse.(aus,schwach,leicht,mittel,stark)wenn du das meinst.blur sehe ich eigentlich auch nicht.
ceramix also bei mir funzt freesync nur wenn ich vsync bei csgo an habe,dort greift bei mir anstelle von vsync einfach freesync ,hab 0 inputlag dadurch. ja das mit den crashes ist bei mir auch komplett vorbei,egal was ich starte, komische sache xD
werde später nochmal zusammenfassend meine einstellungen hier posten,falls es jemanden interessiert.mit den monitor muss man schon was arbeiten und sich damit beschäftigen(einstellungen). out of the box anschließen und losspielen ist nicht ;P


----------



## MagnusHildir (13. Januar 2016)

Wie überprüft ihr ob Freesync an oder aus ist? Also funktioniert?


----------



## Ruedik (13. Januar 2016)

hi magnushildir,z.B.
-stell dich an ne wand von nem haus und guck um die ecke im laufen. wenn die ecke beim rüberschauen zerreißt ist freesync aus(tearing)
-schau dir irgendwas an was rotiert(helikopter,ventilation)
-such dir n zaun und beweg dich nach links und rechts.
-such dir n kabel was von über ner straße hängt und schau ob es sich beim bewegen und schnellen mausbewegungen zerreißt,gleiches für bäume..
-144fps caped bei csgo


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Januar 2016)

Teste es mit der Windmühlendemo von AMD


----------



## Henner123 (21. Januar 2016)

Hey Ruedik!
bist du vielleicht so lieb und fasst noch mal alle deine vorgenommenen Einstellungen in einem Post zusammen? Auch die Einstellungen in Crimson würden mich interessieren.  Und perfekt würdest du das ganze für mich machen, wenn du auch mal deine Grafik-Einstellungen für CS.GO sowohl Ingame als auch bei Crimson mit auflisten könntest. Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank!

Grüße Henner


----------



## Ruedik (23. Januar 2016)

Hallo Henner123, 
klar kann ich das machen hab mitlerweile einiges geändert,da das Gamma und die Farben nicht richtig harmonieren.
Diese Einstellungen sind von mir frei nach meinem Geschmack angepasst und beruhen nicht auf irgendwelchen Messwerkzeugen.
Die alten Einstellungen habe ich verworfen da das Gamma zu schlecht war,im dunkeln wie zb. in höhlen (witcher3) ich so gut wie nichts gesehen habe(ich persönlich mag helle Farben und dunkle Schatten,sowie dunkle Nächte,was Witcher in dem Ausmaß nicht besitzt).

Also als Standard Icc Profil (Farbverwaltung) nehme ich das 2460G4 Profil welches ihr auf der Website von AOC unter dem Monitornahmen,-treiber zum download finden könnt.

Einstellungen im Monitor Selbst: 
-Farbeinstellungen: Farbtemperatur Warm R98 G96 B88
-Leuchtkraft : Kontrast 50 , Helligkeit 0-30 (Kannste auch höher stellen bis die Augen anfangen zu brennen XD) , Öko Standard , Gamma3 . DCR Aus , Overdrive Mittel , Spielmod. Aus

Einstellungen im Crimson Treiber (Anzeige,Zusätzliche Einstellungen)
Reiter Deskop-Farben : AMD-Farbregler aktivieren, Gamma(alle Kanäle) auf 0,80 
Reiter Meine Digitalen Flachbildschirme,Anzeigefarbe : Sättigung 115 , Helligkeit -13 , Kontrast 110 , Farbtemperaturregelung Haken bei EDID verwenden
!!!Nicht vergessen nach einem Neustart müsst ihr wieder in die Crimson Einstellungen,Anzeige,Zusätzliche Einstellungen gehen,damit die Einstellungen aktiv werden.!!!(Zumindest bei mir,dauert nicht mehr als 10Sek.)

Das Gamma in Spielen passt nicht perfekt zusammen sodass ich die Helligkeit im Spiel selbst immer selber anpassen muss.
Spiele im Vollbildmodus spielen wegen Freesync.
In CS:GO(1920x1080) hab ich im moment bei Grafikeinstellungen: Helligkeit 2.25. Vsync auf DreifachPuffer da bei mir sonst Freesync nicht funktioniert(nein ich hab kein inputlag da anstelle von Vsync Freesync greift!)
In Witcher3 z.B. Nicht das Systemgamma benutzen sondern selber anpassen, am Tag schauen und in dunklen Gebieten dann die Helligkeit anpassen so wie es einem gefällt.Genauso in BF4 z.B. Metro B gang im Dunkeln,wie viel man selber sehen möchte.
Das muss ich machen da sonst bei einer zu hohen StandardHelligkeit im Deskop sowie im Spiel die Farben verblassen.Ist dann wohl das was viele an dem Monitor zu bemängeln haben.Helligkeit Gamma und die Farbe harmonieren von Anfang nicht gut miteinander,deshalb muss man so vieles verändern....

Wenn du magst kannst du ja selber bischen mit den Gamma, Helligkeit, Kontrast, Sättigung etc. spielen und es so anpassen wie du es lieber magst  Der eine mags so der andere so.

Gruß Ruedik


----------



## GSuA1905 (28. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin 

Ich habe folgendes Problem
ich habe den AOC G2770PF Und musst feststellen das er sich hin und wieder aus und an schaltet.
Angeschlossen ist er über displayport und betrieben wir er mit ne Radeon R9 390 Nitro.
sobald der Monitor sich im betrieb ausschaltet hört man ein klicken aus dem netzteil der im Monitor verbaut ist.


Danke


----------



## Ruedik (28. Januar 2016)

Reklamation, Ware defekt, Beschreibung rein.


----------



## GSuA1905 (28. Januar 2016)

Habe jetzt knapp 2 std auf 60hz gespielt, und lief einwandfrei


----------



## Ruedik (29. Januar 2016)

Naja ein restrisiko bleibt ,ich mein ein monitor sollte sich nicht von selbst ausschalten oder ^^


----------



## ZeichnischerTechner (27. Februar 2016)

Anscheinend liegt das wirklich am schlechten DP Kabel. Mit DVI scheint es keinerlei Probleme zu geben.


----------



## Roman84 (14. April 2016)

Evtl könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich habe folgendes Problem. 
HDMI geht ohne Porbleme. Jedoch mit dem Displayportkabel geht der Monitor immer an und wieder aus und es knackt sehr komisch beim ausgehen.


----------



## Roman84 (14. April 2016)

GSuA1905 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem
> ich habe den AOC G2770PF Und musst feststellen das er sich hin und wieder aus und an schaltet.
> ...



Genau das Problem habe ich auch. Konntest du das Problem lösen? 
Habe die gleiche Graka wie du.


----------



## GSuA1905 (15. April 2016)

Versuche mal ein anderes DP Kabel wenn das nicht funktioniert dann würde ich ein Ersatzgerät fordern.


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2016)

hatte dies bei dir geholfen?
hab nämlich keins da und würde dann eins kaufen müssen.


----------



## GSuA1905 (15. April 2016)

Über HDMI hat es funktioniert kein abschalten oder ähnliches. Aber über Dp hat es nicht funktioniert. Da blieb nur der umtausch via Amazon. 

An und für sich würde ich diesen Monitor nicht nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2016)

An sich finde ich den Monitor super. Nur muss ja auch der DP gehen


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2016)

Welchen Monitor nutzt du jetzt?
 Evtl.. liegt es ja an der Grafikkarte? 
 Oder hast du einen anderen Monitor nun über DP angeschlossen und es geht?


----------



## GSuA1905 (15. April 2016)

Ich habe ein Ersatzgerät gefordert. Der neue Monitor funktioniert tadellos


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2016)

OK dann tausche ich den Monitor aus. Danke!


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2016)

Habe das Gerät ausgetauscht Fehler besteht immer noch 

Evtl Netzteil zu schwach?
Oder Graka defekt?


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2016)

Nur so nebenbei, du hast in 2 Stunden nen neuen Monitor da gehabt?


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2016)

Ja ich war gerade im Mediamarkt.
Kann gerne ein Foto von beiden Monitoren hochladen


----------



## GSuA1905 (15. April 2016)

Kauf dir lieber ein anderen


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2016)

Ich habe den Monitor bei einem Kollegen angeschlossen und da funktioniert er auch über DP.
Bist du nicht zufrieden mit dem Monitor?


----------



## GSuA1905 (15. April 2016)

Dann liegt es an deiner Grafikkarte oder irgendwelchen Einstellungen


----------



## MfDoom (15. April 2016)

Oder am Grafiktreiber


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2016)

Fehler scheint gefunden zu sein.
Der eine DP Port an der Graka ist defekt. Die anderen gehen.


----------



## GSuA1905 (15. April 2016)

Natürlich fällt ein das einfachste zum Schluss ein. 
Aber trotzdem ist j was mit der graka nicht in Ordnung


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2016)

In den Windows Einstellungen habe ich die hz auf 144 gestellt. 
Aber im spiel wird mir unter den Anzeige Optionen nur 60Hz angezeigt.

Und wie kann ich Bsp- bei CS GO testen ob ich auf 144hz mit Freesync spiele?


----------



## GSuA1905 (16. April 2016)

Du musst es auch im Spiel einstellen.


----------



## Roman84 (16. April 2016)

Die Einstellungen dazu finde ich nicht :S 
Bei Assassins Creed steht auch nur 60Hz und ich kann es nicht verstellen..

Wo stelle ich das als Bsp. bei CS GO ein?


----------



## dbekan96 (24. April 2016)

Habe auch das Problem mit dem zerrissenen Bild sobald Freesync aktiv ist. Was ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2016)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Habe auch das Problem mit dem zerrissenen Bild sobald Freesync aktiv ist. Was ist jetzt das Problem?


Dh ohne Freesync hast du kein tearing und mit schon?


----------



## dbekan96 (24. April 2016)

Nein das problem bei dem es so aussieht als wäre der vram hinüber UPDATE! Display Port issue fury x VIDEO INSIDE | Community

Ich hab den Monitortreiber geupdatet (den offiziellen von aoc von deren herstellerseite)
Und crimson ebenfalls.
Sobald freesync im treiber aktiviert ist und ich spiele wie bf4 im vollbild starte passiert genau das.

Über mein profil ist auch ein thread zu erreichen indem ich mein problem bereits geschildert habe.


Gibt es was neues bezüglich den Problems? Oder was habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## FirstNameCharlie (27. April 2016)

Meint Ihr dieser Monitor ist für einen dualen Betrieb geeignet? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach zwei Monitoren in dieser Preisgegend.


----------



## Peace2k (20. Juni 2016)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Habe auch das Problem mit dem zerrissenen Bild sobald Freesync aktiv ist. Was ist jetzt das Problem?




Hallo,

das ist ein Garantie Fall. Habe ich auch. Werde den Monitor die Tage abholen lassen. Es wird eine neue Firmware aufgespielt. 

Schreibe dann nochmal ob dieses Problem dann behoben ist.

Anbei auch zwei Bilder wie es bei mir, ab und zu, aussieht. Monitor aus- und wieder einschalten oder Kabel abstecken löst (meistens) das Problem. Bei 120Hz tritt der Fehler nicht so oft auf, mit 144Hz ist es richtig übel.


----------



## dbekan96 (3. Juli 2016)

Mancham stellt sich in Windows der Monitor auf 60hz. Wenn das passiert kommt der Fehler oft vor. Stelle ich den Monitor auf 144hz in Windows passiert das kaum. 
Irgendwie liegt es an der Umstellung von 60hz in Windows zu 144Hz im Spiel.


----------



## Peace2k (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

bei mir lag es an der Firmware! Heute den Monitor zurück bekommen. Da wurde ein Update gemacht. Jetzt ist alles gut. 

Also kein Defekt von irgendwelchen Grafikkarten, Ram oder ähnlichem. Der Monitor wird einfach mit der "falschen" Firmware falsch angesteuert.


----------



## dbekan96 (18. Juli 2016)

Durch den Hinweis von Peace habe ich nun auch einen Ersatz bekommen. Sogar on the Fly, dass heißt: UPS brachte mir dein neuen und nahm den alten mit. 
Fehler besteht jetzt nicht mehr und der Support ist super!
Naja Sie haben eine Schraube vergessen oder ich.. Noch mal anschreiben 
Außerdem gefällt mir die Farbeinstellung von dem Austauschmodell gut


----------



## S754 (18. Juli 2016)

Bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Monitor, nur finde ich die Farben einfach furchtbar. Hat jemand eine gute Einstellung? 
Mir kommt der Bildschirm so grell vor, irgendwie ein Graustich. Mit meinem Dell Monitor ist das Arbeiten viel angenehmer (dafür das Spielen ein graus).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. August 2016)

Hei, eventuell kann mir jemand helfen.

Habe eine RX480 und 2 weitere Bildschirme neben dem AOC angeschlossen (60hz).
Ich muss beide Monitore in Windows deaktivieren, damit Freesync in CSGO läuft.

Jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. September 2016)

Ich push mal nochmal den Thread.

Habt ihr den Beta-Treiber installiert bekommen?
Trotz deaktivierter Treibersignaturprüfung bekomme ich von windows gesagt, das bereits ein aktueller Treiber installiert ist :/. Mag 146Hz haben.


----------



## LeGrew (4. September 2016)

Habe den Treiber installiert bekommen, indem ich die Treibersignaturüberprüfung deaktiviert habe und dann im Geräte-Manager auf den Monitor Rechtsklick<Eigenschaften<Reiter Treiber<Treiber aktualisieren<Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen<Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen<Datenträger<Durchsuchen und dann die Treiberdatei ausgewählt habe.


----------



## icemankimi (21. September 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Beta-Treiber installiert bekommen?



Hallo!

1.
Zu dem Treiber: Also erst mal ist bei mir komisch, dass im Gerätemanager als Name "AOC 2460G5" angezeigt wird und nicht "PF". Als Treiberdatum steht da bei mir der 1.12.15. Lade ich die neuesten Treiber von der off. Seite runter steht da beim off. Treiber der 3.12.15 und bei diesem beta-Treiber der 17.12.15?! Was ist denn nun DER Treiber, den ich nehmen muss? Und was ist überhaupt dieser komische beta-Treiber? Ich blicke bei der ganzen Sache überhaupt nicht mehr durch. 

2. 
Wie kann ich erkennen, ob FreeSync aktiv ist? Ich habe es im Radeon-Menü aktiviert, aber ich hätte ganz gerne irgendwie einen "Beweis", dass es auch aktiv ist und seinen Zweck erfüllt. Da ich bisher nur GW 2 und F1 2016 spiele, sind das wohl eher die falschen Spiele, bei denen man das auf Anhieb erkennt, wenngleich die beiden Spiele wunderbar laufen. Kann ich das irgendwo sehen anhand der Hz-Zahl oder gibt es eine Option, wo ich einstellen kann, mit welcher Hz-Zahl der Monitor gerade arbeitet? 

3.
Was hat es eig. im Radeon-Menü mit den Video-Einstellungen auf sich? Sollte man von "Standard" abweichen. Was sollte ich einstellen, wenn ich ein Spiel spiele? Außerdem weiß ich nicht, was es mit diesem ominösen Demo-Modus auf sich hat? Irgendwer schrieb etwas von Windmühlen als Testvideo...

Ihr seht, ich stehe bei einigen Dingen noch ganz schön auf dem Schlauch. Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir dazu etwas weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## icemankimi (21. September 2016)

Ruedik schrieb:


> ladet euch das icc profile von AOC G2460PF Review - PC Monitors runter und "installiert" es,



Habe diese Datei runtergeladen. Wenn ich auf installieren klicke, passiert direkt nichts. Ist das normal bzw. was wird durch diese Datei überhaupt geändert?


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2016)

Naja wenn du keinen Unterschied siehst, brauchst du es auch nicht. 
Warum installierst du dir was, ohne zu wissen was es tut? 
Bzw, was hast du dir erhofft was passiert?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. September 2016)

in der Review wird verlinkt wie man ein icc Profil installiert.


----------



## icemankimi (22. September 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> in der Review wird verlinkt wie man ein icc Profil installiert.



Ok, das hab ich so gemacht und als Standard festgelegt (auch wenn ich nicht weiß, was das nun bezweckt hat, da ich keinen Unterschied sehe).
Nur was mich halt irritiert ist, warum bei mir als Monitor "2460G5" statt "G2460PF" steht. Als ob ich einen anderen Monitor hätte.

Und was ist nun dieser komische beta-Treiber? Wie unterscheidet der sich vom originalen Treiber? Das würde mich gerne interessieren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. September 2016)

Also so sieht das bei mir mit dem nicht Beta Treiber aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icemankimi (22. September 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also so sieht das bei mir mit dem nicht Beta Treiber aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heißt das eig., dass der off. Treiber FreeSync ab 35 Hz gar nicht unterstützt?? Sondern eben nur der beta-Treiber??
Das Doofe an der Sache ist folgendes: Man kann den beta-Treiber unter Windows 10 nicht mehr installieren, selbst wenn man die Digitalsignatur deaktiviert. Siehe Link: Windows 10 sperrt bald nicht von Microsoft geprüfte Treiber aus - WinFuture.de  Ich habe es getestet. Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung.

Bei dem off. Treiber ist die Datei ja als "2460G4" bezeichnet. Angezeigt wird mir dann unter "Monitor" "2460G5". Von "PF" ist nichts zu sehen. Im Radeon-Menü wird komischerweise aber bei FreeSync angezeigt, dass dieses von 35-144 Hz gültig ist. Wäre super, wenn mich hier noch wer über diese ganze Sache aufklären könnte. Ich gehe nun also davon aus, dass das FreeSync ohne den beta-Treiber scheinbar erst ab 48 Hz funktioniert?


----------



## Zhekabw (17. Oktober 2016)

Habe das gleiche.  Radeon Menü 35-144 Hz. hab aber den Beta Treiber gar nicht installiert. Hab eig. gar nichts installiert. Monitor so angeschlossen über DP Kabel, Farben eingestellt und dann ging es. GTA, BF, CS GO alles läuft in 144 Hz


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Oktober 2016)

Also ich denke man kann davon ausgehen das es erst ab 48hz geht


----------



## scHildo (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi Freunde,

ein Kumpel hat sich heute den AOC G2460PF geholt und Probleme damit.

Sobald er von 60Hz auf 144Hz hochschaltet, bekommt der AOC auf dem gesamten Monitor blaue Schlieren.

Er ist mit einer GTX 660 unterwegs.

Weiß da jemand Rat?

EDIT:

@icemankimi auch bei ihm wird der Monitor als 2460G5 angezeigt, es ist aber definitiv ein G2460PF HMMMMMMMMMMMM was ist da los??


----------



## Zhekabw (20. Oktober 2016)

will er sich später eine AMD karte kaufen ? wegen Freesync... ehm hat er den Monitor mit DP Kabel angeschlossen ?


----------



## scHildo (21. Oktober 2016)

Ja, er holt sich wohl demnächst auch eine neue Rechenmaschine.

Kabel ist mit DVI angeschlossen


----------



## highfive89 (21. Oktober 2016)

144hz geht doch nur über DP oder nicht ?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2016)

Wir reden von FHD und nicht von höheren Auflösungen.


----------



## Zhekabw (22. Oktober 2016)

144hz gehen glaube ich nur mit DP Kabel


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2016)

Und nochmal, wir reden hier von FHD und nicht von WQHD.


----------



## TheNordic (27. Oktober 2016)

So ich habe den G2460PF nun auch seit ein paar Tagen und habe den BETA Treiber unter Win10 installiert... wie folgt
Zuerst wie in diesem Thread verfahren -> AOC G2460PF mein erster Erfahrungsbericht! 
"Shift Taste (Pfeil nach oben) gedrückt halten und auf Neu starten klicken - > Auswahl erscheint
Problembehandlung -> Erweiterte Optionen -> Starteinstellungen -> Auf Neu starten klicken
Mit F7 oder 7 wird Erzwingen der Treibersignatur deaktiviert.
Windows 10 startet erneut"
Nachdem Win10 wieder hochgefahren ist kann man jeglichen Treiber ohne gültige Signatur installieren
- Dazu den BETA Treiber (bekommt Ihr dort -> G2460PF AOC Monitor -  AOC) aus der .zip entpacken und mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken - installieren auswählen - ja wirklich...
- Nun bekommt Ihr einen Warnhinweis (nicht signierter Treiber bla, bla, bla)... ja trotzdem...
- Nun ist der Treiber im System aber noch nicht für den Monitor genutzt... sozusagen eine Treiberleiche. Aber nicht mehr lange 
- rechts Klick Startknopf -> Geräte-Manager öffnen -> Monitor -> (noch ist er mit 2460G5 oder G4 benannt) -> Reiter "Treiber" -> Treiber aktualisieren ->auf dem Computer nach Treibern suchen..
- die untere Option "Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern..:" wählen -> den Haken "Kompatible Hardware anzeigen" entfernen -> Hersteller "AOC" (ohne Zusatz "europe" oder u.s.a) wählen...
- hier sollte jetzt der BETA Treiber gefunden werden.  Er heißt "AOC G2460PF (FreeSync)" - unten drunter im Fenster wird nochmal auf die fehlende Treibersignierung hingewiesen
- Auswählen und weiter.. im best case sollte nun eine erfolgreiche Treiber Installationsmeldung erscheinen. Auch heißt der Monitor im Geräte Manager jetzt korrekt G2460PF
- Abschließend muss die Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate unter Windows wieder angepasst werden. Hier stand bei mir wieder 60Hz 

... da ich noch auf meine RX 480 warte kann ich leider Freesync mit dem BETA Treiber nicht testen. Meine alte 5850 hat dieses Feature nicht 

Viel Glück Kameraden

P.S. ich habe mich auch auf der nordamerikanischen Internetseite von AOC umgesehen. Die Treiber dort sind älter als die von der o.g. Seite

P.P.S
Gem dem Handbuch des G2460PF ( http://aoc.myftp.biz/_admin/upload/070d8b1fabc7b148da3eec817df69627.pdf )Seite 5, funktioniert FreeSync NUR über den Displayport Anschluss... auch wenn wir hier von  FHD und nicht von WQHD reden. Anscheinend hat der Monitor kein HDMI ab Version 1.4 (das wäre nötig für 120Hz) oder es wurde nicht (richtig) implementiert. Aber da ja ein DisplayPort Kabel beigelegt ist sollte dieses auch genutzt werden wenn Ihr den G2460PF anschließt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Oktober 2016)

Werde ich doch glatt mal probieren


----------



## Zhekabw (30. Oktober 2016)

Und hat es funktioniert ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Oktober 2016)

jap hat funktioniert.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (1. November 2016)

Habe den AOC jetzt auch. Konnte mit einem 30 EUR Ebay / PayPal Gutschein einfach nicht nein sagen. Ja, die Farben sind nicht optimal, aber Freesync und 144Hz sind einfach verdammt nice.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2016)

Farben sind sogar okay für ein TN Panel, aber das schwarz ist leider ultra bleich. Freesync ist aber definitiv was mega geiles.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (2. November 2016)

Du findest die Farben okay??? Ich empfand damals schon den Schritt von meinem HP W2207h auf den BenQ XL2410T als eine Verschlechterung der Farbdarstellung und Leuchtkraft. Okay, hell leuchten kann der AOC - sogar ziemlich brutal. Aber dieser komische milchige Schleier über dem Bild. Als ob man Klamotten zu oft gewaschen hätte.

Man kann damit umgehen. Spätestens wenn man über die Windows eigenen Einstellungen noch das Gamma anpasst. Aber man ist eben gezwungen in jedem Spiel die Einstellungen (Gamma, Helligkeit, Kontrast) anzupassen. Nix unmögliches und für die 219€ die ich bezahlt habe bin ich auch zufrieden. Aber irgendwie enttäuscht mich das, dass man sowas im Jahre 2016 nicht besser hinbekommt. Mir würde es schon reichen wenn das Ding unter 144Hz genauso aussehen würde wie unter 60Hz. Wenns dann auch noch ein Glare Display gäbe (ja, richtig gelesen ich finde die matten Displays überhaupt nicht gut), dann bräuchte ich nix anderes mehr.


----------



## Pepoto992 (2. November 2016)

Flackert der Monitor bei euch auch wenn FreeSync aktiviert ist?


----------



## FR4GGL3 (2. November 2016)

Teilweise. Man sieht es z.B. in Battlefront, wenn er öfter mal zwischen 100 und z.B. 120 fps und damit Hz hin und her springt. Hängt daran, dass der Panelkontrast und das Gamma sich bei unterschiedlichen Bildwiederholraten ändern. Guck dir das Bild bei 60Hz und bei 144Hz an, dann weißt du was ich meine.


----------



## Pepoto992 (3. November 2016)

Bei mir flackert der Monitor dauerhaft wenn Freesync aktiviert ist.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (3. November 2016)

DAS kenne ich jetzt nicht. 

Wie alt ist dein Monitor? Könnte es sein, dass er noch die alte Firmware hat? Kannst du, wenn Freesync aktiv ist die Overdrive Einstellungen anpassen, oder sind die ausgegraut?
Hast du dynamische Bildverschlimmerer wie DCR oder DCB angeschalten?
Welchen Crimson Treiber nutzt du? Den aktuellsten?


----------



## Pepoto992 (3. November 2016)

1.Mein Monitor ist 6 Tage alt.
2.Ich habe vor kurzem den beta Treiber installiert.
3.Overdrive Einstellung ist nicht ausgegraut.Ich habe es deaktiviert,macht aber auch kein Unterschied ob es aktiviert ist oder nicht.
4.Beide sind aus.
5.Ich benutze den aktuellsten Treiber (16.10.3).Das Flackern tritt nur auf wenn FreeSync aktiviert ist und meist auch nur wenn der Monitor etwas dunkleres darstellt.Ich kann es aber leider nicht ignorieren,da es zu auffällig ist.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (4. November 2016)

Also eigentlich sollte das ein Monitor mit aktueller Firmware sein. Mein 2460PF flackert nicht. Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen die Kiste zurückzugeben.
Könntest evtl. vorher noch einen anderen Displayport auf deiner Grafikkarte probieren. Theoretisch könnte der auch Schwierigkeiten machen.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (4. November 2016)

Mal eine andere Frage: hat jemand bezüglich der schlechten Farbdarstellung mal ein anderes Kabel versucht (z.B. mini Display Port auf Display Port), oder ist das von Vorneherein sinnlos? Ich will jetzt nämlich auch kein Geld ausgeben wenns nix bringt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. November 2016)

Also eventuell ändert sich der farbraum über hdmi. 

Aber warum TN Panel wenn du eigentlich ein IPS haben magst? 

Zum zocken reichen die Farben so doch dick?


----------



## FR4GGL3 (4. November 2016)

Mooment. Ich komm von einem TN Panel. Dem BenQ XL2410T. Der hatte ja schon so seine Probleme mit dem Gamma und damit den milchigen Farben. Aber das Ding hatte überall in etwa das gleiche Ergebnis - egal was du startest. Und damit war ich voll zufrieden. Es fehlte eben Freesync wie ich jetzt feststellen muss.

Worum es mir geht ist dieser Gamma- und damit Farbunterschied je nach Umgebung. Man kann ein ICC Profil laden und dann passt es halbwegs auf dem Desktop. Das zieht aber z.B. in Diablo 3 nicht und damit schaut Diablo bei 120 oder 144Hz wirklich inakzeptabel aus (60Hz geht und ist mein Workaround). Dann startest ein moderneres Spiel, das zwar das ICC Profil berücksichtigt, aber dann dank eigener Regler wieder das Gamma verschiebt (in Battlefront wird das Bild z.B. recht bläulich). Dann nimmst ein älteres Spiel wie z.B. X-Wing Alliance  und da hast dann keine Möglichkeit die Helligkeit weiter abzusenken oder das Gamma zu verschieben.

Ich mag den Monitor wirklich von seiner Geschwindigkeit und vom Freesync her, aber ich stelle derzeit wirklich jeden Tag an den Einstellungen herum. Entweder ich finde da einen Mittelweg oder er geht zurück. Denn das macht mich wahnsinnig.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (5. November 2016)

Update: ein komplettes Entfernen meines "alten" Crimson und Neuinstallation des aktuellen 16.11.2 hat das Wunder bewirkt. Ich kann nun in verschiedenen Bildwiederholraten und Anwendungen eine einzige Einstellung fahren, die überall akzeptabel ist. Ich muss auch im Erweiterten Anzeigemenü die Helligkeit nicht mehr reduzieren(?). Warum das so ist, ist mir egal. So kann ich mit dem Monitor leben


----------



## Ernie12345 (10. November 2016)

Hallo Leute bin echt verzweifelt grad.

Hab den Monitor schon eine Weile, heut kam endlich eine neue Grafikkarte 480er und zack in den Einstellungen steht "AMD Freesync wird nicht unterstützt" dann seh ich das ein "2460G4" erkannt wurde und komm auf das Thema mit dem Treiber - im Windows steht das ein "AOC 2460G5" installiert ist. Ich google angeschmissen, gesehen das es Beta Treiber gibt -> gesehen das man da dies und jenes machen muss um den zu installiere, aber es geht nicht, immer wenn ich wieder hochfahre (in dem recovery modus für nicht zertifizierte Monitore) steht sofort wieder AOC2460g5 drin (hab ihn deinstalliert).
Habe es auch einmal bis zum Punkt geschafft windoof nachfragt, ob ich diesen Treiber wirklich installieren will, aber angezeigt wurde wieder das alte Bild.

1. Frage müsste von Anfang an, auch mit"2460G4" nicht schon Freesync gehen (andere range halt)
2. Frage was konnte ich falsch machen, irgendwelche admin rechte evtl? bin zwar kein englishAS aber für die anleitung sollte es reichen
3. Ist AOC2460g5 der normale Treiber?

ist ein DVI Dual Link Kabel verbaut


----------



## JaniZz (10. November 2016)

Du musst für freesync ein displayport Kabel nutzen!

Über hdmi oder dvi funktioniert freesync nicht. 

Gruß und viel Spaß


----------



## Ernie12345 (10. November 2016)

hätte gedacht gelesen zu haben, das DUal Link ok wäre - war wohl ein fehler - Beta Treiber läuft, hab nochmal alle seiten durch gelesen! Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## ice--ms (12. November 2016)

DualLink ist für 144Hz okay, für FreeSync wie gesagt leider nicht ausreichend.


----------



## Rami (13. November 2016)

Moin!
ich habe den Monitor nun auch seit ca drei Wochen. (G2770PF also die 27Zoll Version)
Bin voll Happy mit dem Ding für den Preis..
Ich habe mich durch den Thread gearbeitet und alles befolgt, jetzt funktioniert der Betatreiber auch "richtig"  Jippie! DANKE an alle an der stelle! Nun würde ich den Monitor gerne übertakten auf mind. 160hz wenn es geht! Ich frage mich aber ob der die 160hz auch mit Freesync schafft oder nur bis 144/146? Hat jmd Erfahrung mit übertakten????
Ich würde dazu den Crimson Treiber nehmen, jedoch funktioniert das nicht wenn ich allein die HZ Zahl höher stelle..... wie finde ich ich bei den anderen Werten den korrekten raus sodass es Verifiziert wird?

Grrrrrretings!

PS: Wie ist das nun faktisch; muss man in spielen V-Sync aktivieren oder deaktivieren??? Ich meine mir einzubilden dass es aktiviert einen ticken "smoother" ist als ohne V-Sync obwohl ich im Treiber  V-Sync in Spielen auf "immer aus" gestellt habe... klar im Treiber ist Free-Sync aktiviert!


----------



## TheNordic (20. November 2016)

Hallo Rami,
Zum Thema übertakten möchte ich Dir den Freesync Thread vom 3DCenter ans Herz legen. Einfach die beiden Schlüsselbegriffe googeln. Dort gibt es einen kurzen Absatz zum erweitern der Freesync-Range


----------



## TK9999 (21. November 2016)

Moin AOC G2460PF Besitzer.
Ich hatte schon 2 von den Monitoren und beide haben Wasser/Rostflecke auf der Netzwerksteckerplantine.
Daraufhin bin ich zu 3 MM  Filialen gefahren und habe mir da die Ausstellungsstücke angeguckt  und alle hatten auch wasser/rostflecke.

Guckt eure Netzwerksteckerplantine auch mal lieber nach 

Nun kann Es sein das im falle eines späteren Garantie Falles innerhalb der 2 Jahren kein Anspruch gibt weil AOC meint der Monitor ist mal Nass  gewurden.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (27. November 2016)

Hallo TK9999 - danke für die Info, mein Monitor hat das nicht. Obwohl ich ihn vom MM habe.

Für alle Gammageplagten: AMD hat seit dem Crimson 16.3.2 die Schalter / Schieberegler für die Gammaeinstellung aus dem Crimsontreiber genommen. Allerdings nur die Knöpfe. Grundsätzlich ist die Funktion noch über die Registry einstellbar. Wenn ihr euch von Guru3D das Tool "Radeon Mod" holt, könnt ihr das Gamma senken (z.B. von 1.0 auf 0.8 hat bei mir gut funktioniert). Damit kann man dann die Helligkeit im Treiber wieder auf "0" stellen und sogar im Monitor die Helligkeit aufdrehen. 

Vorteil: die Farbverschiebungen durch das Nutzen des Helligkeitsreglers im Treiber sind weg und wenn man am Monitor die Helligkeit aufdrehen kann, werden auch die Farben kräftiger. Probiert es einfach mal aus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. November 2016)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das der Desktop sehr blockig bei dunklen Farben ist.  Siehe Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch bei Videos so,  nur in games nicht 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FR4GGL3 (28. November 2016)

Hast du evtl. noch ein altes ICC Profil von einem früheren Monitor gespeichert, das er vorher lädt?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. November 2016)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. noch ein altes ICC Profil von einem früheren Monitor gespeichert, das er vorher lädt?


Nein, ich nutze nur eins von pcmonitor glaube ich, handelt sich um ein multimonitor setup,  bei beiden anderen Bildschirmen gibt es dieses Problem nicht. 
Die Artefakte treten auch ohne icc auf. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MistkerL' (29. November 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Nein, ich nutze nur eins von pcmonitor glaube ich, handelt sich um ein multimonitor setup,  bei beiden anderen Bildschirmen gibt es dieses Problem nicht.
> Die Artefakte treten auch ohne icc auf.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Hallo,
ich habe den Monitor nun auch seit 2 Tagen. Den Beta Treiber (ohne WHQL) habe ich gestern installiert. Jedoch habe ich auch Artefakte / Kästchen bei dunklen Bildern. Was kann man dagegen tun? Das ICC Profil werde ich heute Abend mal importieren.
Viele Grüße


----------



## FR4GGL3 (29. November 2016)

Ooookay. Ja, der Monitor hat in dunklen Bereichen Banding (das Panel ist einfach nicht das Beste vom Besten). Aber dann müsste das überall sein, also in Spielen, auf dem Desktop und in Videos. Wenn du sagst es ist in Spielen nicht, dann kann das ja fast nicht an der mangelnden Qualität des Panels liegen. So kam mir die Idee mit dem ICC Profil. Ich kenne das schon auch, aber dann eben überall. In Schwarzbereichen hat der Monitor heftiges Banding. 

Hast du mal spaßeshalber einen anderen Displayport oder ein anderes Kabel (eines von den anderen Monitoren) ausprobiert? 
Und teste mal andere Spiele (z.B. Witcher 3 oder irgendwas anderes mit vielen dunklen Bereichen). Zum Schluss ists doch der Monitor und es ist dir bei Spielen nur noch nicht aufgefallen(?)


----------



## MistkerL' (29. November 2016)

Also ich für meinen Teil nutz das beiliegende DP Kabel. Habe glaube ich an meiner 390 nur einen DP. Ich habe es bislang nicht in Spielen festgestellt, nur auf dem Desktop oder bei Bildern. Ich teste heute Abend noch was rum und melde mich dann nochmal.

Also verstehe ich das richtig. Banding habe ich, wenn dann, auf dem gesamten Monitor? Macht ein Kabel da so viel aus? Kann ich das irgendwie testen mit nem Tool?
EDIT: Hier kann  man testen ob der Monitor Banding hat.
Gradient (banding) - Lagom LCD test


----------



## FR4GGL3 (29. November 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass du ein defektes Kabel hast. Aber man muss immer alles systematisch testen.

Ich glaube eher, dass du die Mängel des Panels siehst. Da kannst im Grunde nichts machen ausser einen anderen Monitor nutzen. Ich glaube einfach du hast das in bisherigen Spielen einfach noch nicht gesehen, hast es da aber auch. Ja, der Banding Test sollte schon was aussagen. Oder du nimmst komplexes Bildmaterial z.B. eine Rauchwolke die viele dunkle Schattierungen hat, dann müsstest das auch sehen.

Nochmal: wenn man diesen Monitor günstig bekommt und ihn zum Zocken nutzt ist das okay. Aber abgesehen von der Bildwiederholrate, Reaktionszeit und Freesync ist er eben nichts tolles. Ich habe mittlerweile für mich Einstellungen gefunden, mit denen ich es verschmerzen kann. Aber mehr als meine ~219€ hätte ich dafür auch nicht ausgeben wollen.


----------



## MistkerL' (29. November 2016)

Welche Einstellungen nutzt du denn?


----------



## FR4GGL3 (29. November 2016)

Sorry, hat etwas gedauert:

Im Crimson Menü Sättigung auf 108 und Helligkeit auf -1
Über Radeonmod die Gammawerte von 1.0 1.0 1.0 auf 0.7 0.7 0.7
Danach Gamma noch angepasst über die Windowseigene Einstellung (Bildschirm kalibrieren). Danach dieses Profil als Standard gesetzt.

Die Graustufen der Bildschirmkalibrierung habe ich genutzt, um die Farbwerte des Monitors einzustellen (ist aber sehr Monitorabhängig):
Farbtemp.: Anwender
- R: 47
- G: 50
- B: 45

Kontrast: 43
Helligkeit: 2
Gamma: Gamma3
DCR: Aus
Overdrive: Leicht


----------



## FR4GGL3 (29. November 2016)

Jetzt habt ihr mich wieder ins Experimentieren gebracht. Methode 2 für etwas besseren Schwarzwert und etwas kräftigere Farben:
1.) Das  originale ICC Profil laden (wird mit den offiziellen WHQL Treibern geliefert).
2.) Zusätzliche Radeon Einstellungen: Sättigung 122, Helligkeit -13
3.) Monitoreinstellungen wie zuvor aber Gamma: Gamma1
4.) nun die Windows-Bildschirmkalibrierung samt Gammaanpassung ausführen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2016)

Nur mal so nebenbei, wenn du die Helligkeit senkst, ist es klar dass der Schwarzwert besser wird.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (30. November 2016)

Okay, vielleicht war Schwarzwert der falsche Ausdruck. Lass es mich so umschreiben: mit den Einstellungen zusätzlich zu dem AOC ICC Profil wird das banding von grau zu schwarz etwas erträglicher. Wobei man Schwarz auch als Schwarz bezeichnen kann.

Am geringsten fällt das Banding auf, wenn man nur das ICC Profil lädt und sonst nix macht. Allerdings gibts dann nichtmal dunkelgrau, sondern alles ist aufgehellt (gegenüber dem Zustand wenn man überhaupt kein ICC Profil lädt). Deshalb auch der massive Eingriff am Helligkeitsregler. Optimal wirds mit diesem Monitor vermutlich nie.


----------



## MistkerL' (30. November 2016)

Muss man nach dem laden des ICC Profils neustarten? Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe das Profil geladen gestern und erstmal keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Die viereckigen Blöcke in dunklen Bereichen habe ich weiterhin.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (30. November 2016)

Normal musst du nicht neustarten. Kannst du das Hintergrundbild mal hochladen, damit ich mir das heute Abend mal an meinem G2460PF anschauen kann?


----------



## MistkerL' (30. November 2016)

Gute Idee. Ich poste gleich den Link dann kannst du heute Abend mal sehen. Werde heute Abend leider erst zu weiteren Tests kommen.
Ich mach zudem mal ein Foto und lade das zusätzlich hoch. Dann sieht man was ich meine. Grundsätzlich aber das Problem was BLACK_92 auch hat.

siehe hier --> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161127/cd0766673f58276343bf5dd331cbb3a0.jpg


----------



## FR4GGL3 (30. November 2016)

ja, den Upload (Handyfoto vermute ich wg. Tapatalk?) kenn ich ja. Ich würde nur gerne das native Wallpaper sehen. Im Moment sitze ich vor einem IPS. Der dürfte da keine Fehler zeigen. Und wenn das sauber ist schau ich es mir an meinem AOC mal an. Ich vermute, dass ich genau das gleiche habe. Kann ja auch mal mit dem Handy / Tablet / Digicam ein Foto machen. Je nachdem was ich da sehe.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. November 2016)

hier das verwendete wp: #Scarlett Johansson, #Ghost in the Shell, #Kusanagi Motoko, #movies | Wallpaper No. 456725 - wallhaven.cc

neue erkentniss: liegt an der Bitrate von Video und Bild bei mir. HQ Content hat dieses Problem bei weitem nicht in diesem Ausmaß.


----------



## MistkerL' (30. November 2016)

1000 Dank für das Bild! Ich sitz hier vor 3 verschiedenen Monitoren. Keiner davon hat das Problem. Nach der Arbeit teste ich zuhause und berichte!

Aber wenn du das Wallpaper im Vollbildmodus auf deinem 2460PF ansiehst hast du die Probleme mit den Kacheln / banding?

EDIT:
Also Leute. Es liegt bei mir sehr sehr wahrscheinlich an der Gamma Einstellung. Nicht die im Monitor OSD, sondern die vom Betriebssystem. Ich habe mal die Farbkalibrierung von Win10 durchgeführt. Es ist hiermit etwas besser geworden. Allerdings immer noch sehr sehr miserabel wie ich finde. Bilder folgen gleich:

Einstellungen im OSD:

Kontrast 40
Helligkeit 0
Gamma: Gamma1
Overdrive: leicht
144hz
dcr aus
ICC Profil von hier AOC G2460PF Review - PC Monitors


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. November 2016)

Auch im Vollbildmodus in der Win Photos App hab ich Blöckchen.
In Anime oder BDRips ist das nicht so krass. Bei Internet P2P (HTML5 YT) Videocontent ist es relativ schlimm.
Nachher liegt es an meiner Polaris.


----------



## MistkerL' (30. November 2016)

Ich bekomme es einfach nicht in den Griff. Das Panel ist, das muss man einfach so sagen, für Bildbearbeitung etc. nicht zu gebrauchen. Auf gut Deutsch Müll. Bilder anbei. Hoffe man kann erkennen was ich meine. Es wird definitiv besser wenn ich unter Windows von 144hz auf 60hz wechsel. Aber optimal ist das dann immer noch nicht. Was sich AOC dabei denkt so einen Schrott zu verkaufen. Sorry für die Ausdrücke aber das geht einfach nicht in meinen Augen.

EDIT: Wer einen AOC2460PF sucht soll sich bei mir melden. Ich habe mich entschieden ihn zu verkaufen.


Bild "foto30.11.16193007azsxa.jpg" anzeigen.
Bild "foto30.11.16193018mas50.jpg" anzeigen.
Bild "foto30.11.16193021t1sjj.jpg" anzeigen.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (30. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wie ihr seht ist das bei mir auch weit weg von perfekt, aber soooo schlimm wie bei euch finde ich das nicht. Banding ist da, ganz klar. Aber nicht diese Blockbildung. Da hätte ich den Monitor auch wirklich wieder zurückgegeben.
Ich bin aber auch noch auf Windows 7 unterwegs. Evtl. macht das was aus? 

Das Bild ist übrigens wunderbar um Gamma, Helligkeit und Kontrast zu justieren. Das behalt ich auf Platte.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ist halt nen TN mit 6bit+FRC, dann kann nicht viel bei rauskommen.
So siehst auf nem 8Bit VA aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (1. Dezember 2016)

Das ist jetzt der Hammer: in diesem Bild sollen die Lippen rot und noch ein Hautton erkennbar sein. Und verschiedene Blauabstufungen übereinander... Das ist bei mir definitiv nicht sichtbar. Das ist der Preis für einen billigen Daddelmonitor.

Dafür hab ich dann auch diese Blöcke nicht die man bei einem anderen User gesehen hat.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ist Wirklichkeit aber etwas dunkler und blasser, kommt halt durch die Aufhellung vom Handy.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (1. Dezember 2016)

Okay, dann denke ich deckt sich das in etwa mit dem was ich hier auf dem IPS sehe. Aber auch auf dem IPS kann ich rote Lippen erkennen. Auf dem AOC 2460 ist alles blau in blau und säuft gelegentlich in der Dunkelheit (dunkelblaub bis schwarz) ab.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2016)

Hast du irgendwas an der Farbsättigung gemacht?
Weil wenn ich die bei mir am Monitor hochdrehe, wird es auch blau in blau.


----------



## MistkerL' (1. Dezember 2016)

Also diese Blöcke  habe ich nun nicht mehr. Ich fürchte nun alles aus dem Panel rausgeholt zu haben was nur irgendwie möglich ist. Am meisten hat das ICC Profile gebracht. Die Einstellungen im OSD sind eher zweitrangig, bis auf die Gamma Einstellung (bei mir aktuell Gamma 3).
Ich bin echt unentschlossen ob ich ihn behalten soll oder nicht.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (1. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwas an der Farbsättigung gemacht?
> Weil wenn ich die bei mir am Monitor hochdrehe, wird es auch blau in blau.


Natürlich habe ich an die Farbregler gefasst. Sättiung habe ich über den Treiber erhöht. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal an.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab gerade viel zu tun,  deswegen komm ich selber nicht zum rumspielen am Monitor. Bin aber gerne bereit eure Einstellungen mal zu testen.  Ansonsten geht meiner wohl defekt an Amazon zurück. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FR4GGL3 (1. Dezember 2016)

Also ich kriege es einfach nicht hin. Ich kann es zwar so ausrichten, dass es farblich eher passt (in die Richtung wie das Bild vom VA-Monitor), aber dann ist das Bild viel zu hell und Schatten sind hellgrau. Wenn ich es eher an den besseren Schattenwerten ausrichte wird alles mit einem starken Blau abgedämpft. Die Lippen sind eher nur noch ganz schwach rot. Am ehesten mit einem Lila zu beschreiben. Und das Banding bekomme ich nicht 100% in den Griff. Ist halt ein TN-Panel aus 2011 und auch noch mit brutalen Wiederholfrequenzen belastet.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2016)

Geh da lieber nach nem IPS, da du bei nem TN/IPS einfach nicht den Kontrast eines VA erreichen kannst.
Selbst wenn alle Farben gleich aussehen, ist das Schwarz bei TN/IPS eher sehr dunkles Grau.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass momentan alles, also TN/IPS/VA, eh ein Witz gegenüber OLED ist.

Aber um auf das eigentlich Thema zu kommen, der AOC ist halt durch das Panel begrenzt.
Nen 8bit TN sieht da einfach besser aus.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ja stimmt schon. Ich seh das jetzt so: das Ding war billig und tuts als Spielemonitor. Hab eh bewusst nochmal zu einem 24" gegriffen, weil mir die 27" WQHD für das gebotene zu teuer waren. In Zukunft kommt was besseres und dann tuts nicht so weh das 6 Bit Panel wegzustellen.


----------



## MistkerL' (7. Dezember 2016)

Wo erfahre ich denn welches Panel genau verbaut ist? Gibts Seiten wo ich das einsehen kann?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2016)

tftcentral gibt es in Tests mit an.
Ansonsten hilft nur googlen.


----------



## MarrZ (1. Januar 2017)

Bin gerade auf den thread hier gestossen. Überlege mir den g2460pf (evenuell auch den pg ist ja der gleiche mit weniger Anschlüssen und gsync)
Oder den Benq xl2411.
Hatte wer die Gelegenheit die Monitore live zu sehen und zu vergleichen? 
Habe zwar ne Nvidia Grafikkarte aber der sollte ja trotzdem gut an ihr laufen, halt ohne sync.


----------



## MistkerL' (2. Januar 2017)

MarrZ schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf den thread hier gestossen. Überlege mir den g2460pf (evenuell auch den pg ist ja der gleiche mit weniger Anschlüssen und gsync)
> Oder den Benq xl2411.
> Hatte wer die Gelegenheit die Monitore live zu sehen und zu vergleichen?
> Habe zwar ne Nvidia Grafikkarte aber der sollte ja trotzdem gut an ihr laufen, halt ohne sync.



Hi,
wie bereits geschrieben, empfehlen kann ich ihn nicht! Wenn du nur Wert auf 144hz legst kann ich den benq oder zowie empfehlen. Ich habe den AOC zwar behalten und bin mit der Performance (144 hz mit Freesync) zufrieden, das Bild bzw Panel ist aber die reinste Katastrophe (6bit Panel).
Testen könntest du Sie beide selber indem du dir einfach beide kommen lässt und einen zurück sendest.
VG


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2017)

Die anderen 144Hz haben das gleiche Panel, von daher gibt es da auch kein richtig besseres Bild.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (3. Januar 2017)

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mittlerweile echt gut mit dem Monitor leben kann. Das 6 Bit Panel merkt man am Banding, aber das Gamma wird immer besser. Der Monitor brauchte früher auch ewig um warm zu werden und damit kontrastreicher. Mittlerweile geht das recht flott.

Vermutlich würde ich mir heute noch einen Iiyama anschauen. Gerade da dank low framerate compensation die untere Freesync Spanne nicht soooooo schlimm ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Roman84 (6. Januar 2017)

Ich habe das Problem, dass der Monitor flackert. Jemand eine Lösung dazu?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2017)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass der Monitor flackert. Jemand eine Lösung dazu?


Das ist ein Freesync Problem und soll laut AMD im nächsten Treiber weitestgehend gefixt werden. Alt+Tab sollte das meistens in-game lösen, ansonsten reboot. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Januar 2017)

Nutzen wir eig alle die PCMonitors Einstellungen? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## FR4GGL3 (20. Januar 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Nutzen wir eig alle die PCMonitors Einstellungen?



Also ich nicht.

Bei mir hab ich im Catalyst bzw. Crimson
Sättigung auf 115
Helligkeit auf -1
Kontrast auf 100
Farbtemperatur auf Auto

im Monitor:
Kontrast 47
Helligkeit 30
Gamma Gamma1
Overdrive Mittel
Farbtemp. Anwender
DCB Modus AUS
DCB Demo AUS
Rot 50
Grün 57
Blau 47

Das Gamma habe ich über die Windows Gamma Einstellung angepasst (Windows 7). Dabei gilt für mich jedoch, dass ich den Monitor mindestens 30 Minuten laufen lassen muss. Erst dann lohnt es sich irgendwas einzustellen. Dann habe ich das Ghost in the Shell Hintergrundbild aufgemacht und die 9 Punkte für den Gamma Abgleich auf ca. 1/4 des Bildschirms zusammengeschoben. Begonnen habe ich mit den 9 Punkten in der oberen linken Ecke, weil da mein Monitor am saubersten aussieht. Dann habe ich alle 4 Ecken  und die Mitte des Bildschirms gegengeprüft und ganz leicht angepasst, so dass ich den besten Kompromiss in allen Bereichen erreiche. 

Parallel immer mit dem Ghost in the Shell Wallpaper gegenprüfen, damit nicht alles im dunklen Bereich absäuft und sich die Farbabstufungen (Banding) möglichst wenig bemerkbar machen.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass das bei dem Monitor immer ein Kompromiss bleiben wird. Gerade das Banding kriege ich nicht hin. Im ganz hellen Bereich (z.B. Himmel mit Sonne und Wolken) und im ganz dunklen Bereich gibt es keinen sauberen Verlauf, sondern immer Stufenbildung. Da ist das Panel einfach zu schlecht.

Man kann dann abschließend nochmal die Lagom LCD tests gegenprüfen. Dann weiß man wie gut man den Kompromiss erreicht hat. Ich kenne die halt alle wie sie auf einem guten alten IPS mit Kaltkathodenbeleuchtung aussehen müssen. Aber DAS kriegt man mit DEM Monitor NIE hin.


----------



## smy94 (7. Februar 2017)

Ich hab den AOC jetzt seit ein paar Tagen und ich bekomme die Treiber nicht installiert... 
Momentan Treiberdatum 1.12.2015 Version 1.0.0.0 ... 
Ich lade die neuen INF Datein runter aber wenn ich beim Geräte Manager diese Installieren will sagt er mir nur das der AOC schon auf dem aktuellsten stand ist und sich nichts verändert... 
könnt ihr mir da helfen auf  ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Februar 2017)

Ich dachte win10 unterbindet die Installation unsignierter Treiber? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## hasb1hal (24. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand mal gemessen wie viel der Monitor bei euch an Saft zieht? Bei mir sinds ca 50 Watt o.O. Habe es mit einem 0815 Messgerät gemessen. Läuft bei mir aber auch immer mit 144Hz.
Zu Farbkalibrierung kann ich das hier empfehlen.


----------



## Pipo093 (26. Februar 2017)

also um den preis ist der monitor zu empfehlen und man sollte einfach nur die einstellungen anpassen und dann ists ein guter monitor? 
bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen monitor


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Februar 2017)

Pipo093 schrieb:


> also um den preis ist der monitor zu empfehlen und man sollte einfach nur die einstellungen anpassen und dann ists ein guter monitor?
> bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen monitor


Nur wenn du Freesync willst. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2017)

Und auch dann gibts bessere.


----------



## Versengold (1. März 2017)

Also ich habe mir den jetzt mal bestellt und muss leider sagen. Mit DVI Kabel bei 60 Hz und mit DP Kabel bei 144 Hz für mich gesehen eine grosse Enttäuschung.
Vielleicht reicht das ja schon aus, um Leute vom Kauf des Monitor abzuhalten. Egal was ich einstelle, ich kriege für mich gesehen kein vernünftiges Ergebnis hin.
Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine andere Empfehlung? 
>Völlig egal, es darf sich im 24-27 Zoll Bereich bewegen aber wenn dann bitte Full HD bei 24 und WQHD bei 27. TN oder IPS würde ich ausprobieren.
und 144 Hz müssen es sein. Aber kein Free oder Gsync.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2017)

Warum, Freesync kostet doch nicht extra?
Davon ab, so ziemlich alle 27" WQHD 144Hz Monitore haben G/Freesync.
Wenn du das Geld hast, würde ich auf 27" gehen, geht aber erst bei glaube 500€ los.


----------



## fresstyle-nc (12. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir den Monitor vor 2 Wochen gekauft, war anfangs etwas enttäuscht von den Farben aber nach längerem hin und her habe ich für mich die richtigen Farbeinstellungen gefunden.
Hatte vorher nur 60hz der unterschied is mega beim spielen. Bin ziemlich zufrieden aber für den Preis denke ich gibt es bessere Monitore die das selbe können und vielleicht schönere Farben haben.

Zum thema freesync kann ich noch nichts sagen aber in ein paar tagen kommt die neue Grakka dann meld ich mich nochmal.

lg


----------



## Scrati (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt auch diesen Monitor zugelegt. Leider muss ich die maßlos übertriebene Helligkeit und die blassen Farben bestätigen. Ich habe ja zwei Monitore, einer ist ein uralter Syncmaster T200...im direkten Vergleich hat der einfach die stimmigere Helligkeit und satteren Farben.

Ich habe bis dato diverse Einstellungen probiert: verschiedene aus den weiten des Internets und stundenlange Selbstversuche. Ich bekomme es nicht hin.

Hat jemand von euch eine zufrienstellende Bildqualität erreicht und mal seine Werte zu folgenden OSD Menüpunkten?

Farbtemp. (Rot, Grün. Blau)
DCB Modus
Kontrast
Helligkeit
Öko
Gamma
DCR
Overdrive

Wenn das nicht läuft, geht das Ding zurück und ich werde wohl mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen.


----------



## Scrati (5. Mai 2017)

Hat keiner Tipps von euch? Ich bin gestern noch im Netz herumgeirrt und habe weitere Einstellungen getestet.

Das größte Problem sind die Farben. Wenn ich es schaffe, dass das Bild z.B. in PowerPoint und Windows gut aus sieht, dann habe ich erhebliche Probleme in dunklen Spielen. Gestern habe ich zum Testen immer fix Diablo3 angeworfen.

In den dunklen Bereichen konnte man dann die einzelnen Graustufen scharf getrennt sehen.  Dann habe ich den Kontrast nach unten gestellt und die Helligkeit etwas erhöht dann sah das Bild wiederum in PowerPoint total bekloppt aus. 

Ich habe schon verschiedene Guides zur Kalibrierung der Monitore ausprobiert. Funktioniert alles nicht. Habt ihr noch Tipps?

P.S.: Und das FreeSync Flickering tritt auch ab und an auf


----------



## Creedness (7. August 2017)

Abend !!

Schaut euch mal das Bild an.....liegt wohl irgendwie am Monitor oder wie ist das?
Sowohl mit 60Hz/DVI als auch 144Hz/DP.

Habe noch einen uralt LG mit TN rumstehen, der bis dato mein Monitor war...und selbst bei dem war das nicht so schlimm mit diesen Farben !? (liegt nicht an den Settings, habe es ja auch direkt vergleichen können)


----------



## 0ssi (8. August 2017)

Halt 6bit Panel mit Dithering um 8bit zu simulieren. Hatte aber irgendwo einmal gelesen, daß es mit 120Hz und HDMI nicht so schlimm sein soll !?
In einem anderen Thread hatte auch mal jemand gemeint es wäre nur in Verbindung mit FreeSync also Kompressionsartefakte und Colorbanding ?


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2017)

Hast du ne AMD oder Nvidia Karte?


----------



## Creedness (8. August 2017)

Ist eine NV GTX 670, also auch nix mit FreeSybc.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2017)

Aber eventuelles Colorbanding durch Nvidiakarte.


----------



## Creedness (8. August 2017)

Und wie lässt sich sowas vermeiden? Wie gesagt, an meiner alten LG Krücke habe ich das nicht, kenne mich da aber auch absolut null aus :S


----------



## 0ssi (8. August 2017)

Bei größeren Texturflächen mit Farbabstufungen wird es auf 6bit immer so aussehen. Die Helligkeit verringern hilft etwas.
Es kommt natürlich auch auf die Auflösung und Qualität der Texturen des Spiels an. Was hast du da eigentlich eingestellt ?


----------



## Creedness (8. August 2017)

Hab jetzt auch nochmal wegen dem Banding geschaut und 6-Bit nachgelesen...tatsächlich eben ein bekannter Nachteil des Monitors. Und ich dachte noch ich hätte mich ausreichend informiert.......

Bei BF4 auf allen Settings so (Low/Mid/High/Ultra), aber wie gesagt, macht zum alten Monitor denselben Unterschied.

Na ja, ich behalte ihn jetzt trotzdem. Ist im Endeffekt nicht massiv störend sondern eben nebensächlich....aber hätte man es gewusst.......


----------



## 0ssi (8. August 2017)

Ich wollte dir gerade empfehlen die Helligkeit tagsüber auf max. 50 und Abends auf max. 30 zu stellen weil man damit das Problem etwas unterdrückt
aber jetzt sehe ich bei Geishals steht: *Besonderheiten: Lichtsensor*. Stimmt das ? Wenn ja auf jeden Fall aktivieren. Hilft etwas und ist augenschonend.


----------



## Creedness (8. August 2017)

Hilft leider nichts, wegen dem Lichtsensor muss ich mal schauen.

Siehe Anhang.....werde mal noch schauen was sich so machen lässt aber dann ist es wohl wie es ist


----------



## 0ssi (8. August 2017)

Das ist zu gleichmäßig für Colorbanding und sieht aus wie ganz normale Farbübergänge bei 8bit Farbtiefe ohne Dithering also kann bereits nativ so sein.
Du solltest dich da nicht zu sehr reinsteigern, besonders nicht auf einem TN Panel. Wer sucht der findet Fehler und vergisst schnell worauf es ankommt.
Auch OLED oder 10bit LCD bringen nichts wenn das Material in schlechter Qualität vorliegt. Spiele nutzen Texturkompression um Speicher zu sparen.


----------



## Gelva (7. September 2017)

Hallo, 
ich habe den G2460PF seit 3 Tagen. Ich spiele CSGO mit 1024x768 stretched.
Ich bekomme den Monitor nur mit 1024x768 @ 120HZ  und nicht mit 144HZ zum Laufen.

-Win 10 64Bit
-RX470 (crimson 17.8.2)
-Anschluss Displayport
-noch kein  Monitor-(Beta)Treiber installiert
-1024x768 @ 120 HZ ist eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung

Bei 1024x768 @ 144 HZ kommt nur ein Blackscreen mit der Meldung, dass dieses Format nicht unterstützt wird (oder so ähnlich).

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Thema oder sind 144 HZ mit 1024x768 technisch bei diesem Monitor nicht möglich?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. September 2017)

Versuch mal das: Question about 144HZ in 1024x768 res : GlobalOffensive


Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelva (8. September 2017)

Diesen Thread hatte ich auch schon gefunden...

der hilft mir aber nicht weiter, da dort 1024x768 stretched per GPU-Scaling erzeugt wird. Das klappt bei mir leider nicht, es wird immer die Blackbar Variante erzeugt.
Ich muss eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösungen im Crimson Treiber erstellen um 1024x768 stretched zu bekommen, doch das klappt nur mit 120 HZ und nicht mit 144 HZ.

So wie es aussieht wird es wohl nicht anders möglich sein...


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2017)

Wie ist das scaling om OSD eingestellt?


----------



## derneuemann (23. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir gestern spontan, wegen eines Defektes einen AOC G2460PF gekauft und bin jetzt leider nicht ganz Problemfrei 

Ich bekomme über Displayport absolut kein Signal. Probiert über meine GTX1070 und über die iGPU Intel HD530. HDMI und DVI gehen. Displaport nicht.
Habe im OSD auch schon versucht auf DP zu stellen, doch dann bleibt das Bild schwarz.

Hat einer eine Idee? Bitte


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. September 2017)

Das klingt nach einem Defekt im/am DP. Schade, dass dich das nach einem anderen Defekt ereilt. :/

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## derneuemann (23. September 2017)

Hört sich für mich auch nach einem Defekt an, wollte nur hören, ob hier noch jemanden irgendetwas einfällt.


----------



## Ernie12345 (29. September 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

ich muss mich mal wieder melden, da ich zeitweise recht starkes flackern habe :/ Bin auch nicht wirklich Glücklich mit dem DP anschluss meiner rx480 (msi) der hält da echt schlecht. Treiber sind aktuell - ideen?

OT:
Zudem wird ich den AOC mit mehr FPS befeuern aber AMD und sein VEGA Projekt kommt nicht wirklich voran -> scheißegal und 1070Ti/1080 kaufen?


----------



## cubi2k82 (3. Januar 2018)

Hab mich etwas mit dem Monitor beschäftigt. 

Was mir auffiel, dass die Gamma-Grau werte überhaupt nicht passen. Man hat latent das Gefühl durch einen Schleier zu schauen. 
Ich denke ich habe nun die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden, allerdings nutze ich keine AMD Karte sondern eine Nvidia, dürfte aber ähnlich sein. 

Angeschlossen per DP:
Menüpunkt Leuchtkraft: Kontrast 45, Helligkeit 50, Öko Standard, Gamma 3, OCR aus, Overdrive Mittel, Spielmod aus,  Sch.-Strg 50

Farbeinstl: Farbtemp normal, DCB Modus Auto erkennen

Im Treiber: Anzeige-->Desktop-Farbeinstellungen anpassen-->Nvidia Einstellungen verwenden: 
Alle Kanäle: Gamma +0.75, Sättigung 55%

Im Desktop am besten 144 hz verwenden, lässt das Bild nochmals ein Ticken schärfer wirken.


----------



## mArkus_1 (12. Januar 2019)

Hi,

Kurz in die Runde.
Hat jemand zufällig den Monitor mit einer 10xx oder 20xx am laufen? 

Sprich er könnte den Monitor am 15.01 mit dem neuen Treibern von NVIDIA testen?

Habe eine Vega und mich würde aber prinzipiell interessieren ob der Treiber auch FreeSync auf dem aoc mitmacht. Oder welche Probleme entstehen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## FR4GGL3 (22. Januar 2019)

Falls noch immer Leute nach guten Einstellungen zur Bekämpfung des Color Bandings und des schlechten Gammas suchen, hätte ich mal etwas was einen Versuch Wert wäre:
- Kontrast 50
- Helligkeit 34
- Öko Standard
- Gamma Gamma1
- Overdrive Medium
- Farbe Normal

Und dazu das ICC Profil von hier: ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database - TFTCentral 
Dateiname AOC_g2460pf_user.icc
Wenn ihr es in Windows auswählt nennt es sich "AOC International (Europe) GmbH G2460-05.08.2018"

Bitte vorher unbedingt ALLE eventuell schonmal geladenen ICC Profile aus der Liste entfernen und überall (Geräteprofil, Systemstandard) nur noch o.g. Profil eintragen. Es hat einen leicht bräunlichen Touch im Grau. Zugegeben. Aber dafür ist das Banding sehr gut bekämpft und das Gamma endlich sauber und brauchbar. Ach und ich konnte über das AMD Treibermenü alle Anpassungen (Helligkeit etc.) wieder auf "0" stellen. 

Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Anthonyi (27. Januar 2019)

mArkus_1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Kurz in die Runde.
> Hat jemand zufällig den Monitor mit einer 10xx oder 20xx am laufen?
> ...



Laut einem User in einem anderen Forum funktioniert das freesync nun perfekt mit der 10er und 20er Serie. Ebenfalls der AOC C24G1 mit VA Panel geht einwandfrei (habe ich)


----------

